# Anyone still have a copy of DirecTV2PC V. 4526?



## fdisker2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone still have a copy of DirecTV2PC V. 4526?
I cannot get v.5313 to work on my computer. All of the other versions worked fine. Now I get the "cannot connect to the receiver copy protected" error. I have downloaded new video drivers and I pass everything with Advisor.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, if you have a host or ftp site to send it to shoot me a PM 31mb though so I doubt it will go through e-mail or pm here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rakul said:


> I doubt it will go through e-mail or pm here.


!rolling
[sorry but no attachments with PMs and most email servers seem to limit at 3.5 Megs/per message]


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

fdisker2000 said:


> Anyone still have a copy of DirecTV2PC V. 4526?
> I cannot get v.5313 to work on my computer. All of the other versions worked fine. Now I get the "cannot connect to the receiver copy protected" error. I have downloaded new video drivers and I pass everything with Advisor.


Can you just do a System Restore?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Can you just do a System Restore?


Only if he created a restore point b4 upgrading....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

CCarncross said:



> Only if he created a restore point b4 upgrading....


Alot of restore points are created automatically... especially before software installation...


----------



## fdisker2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to litzdog911 I got a copy. I couldn't run restore to fix, because the newest version has been working fine for months and all of a sudden it gives me the Protected message (did it update itself?). I don't have a restore point that goes back far enough. Thanks Again to everyone.


----------



## darknights (Aug 7, 2009)

I Was woundering if somone could get me a copy of 4526, iv tried a couple versions on 2 of my computers and im always getting that Protection error thing, but the analyzer passes on all on both computers, Tried XP, Vista, and Win7 with no luck at all. So iv been reading people had less issues with that version. So if somone could hook me up id appreciate it. Thank You


----------



## darknights (Aug 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------

